# Belle Grove



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

looks like its going to be nice, anyone heading to BG saturday?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

May try to hit it early Sunday morning before the FB games.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll be there for my first time Saturday morning, do waders help over there or is it just as good fishing from shore?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

No waders needed. Just fish from shore. Good luck to you and Sam and leave a few for Sunday morning.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

no guarantees


----------



## jmwilson75 (Jul 22, 2006)

I will be there about 2:00 tomorrow.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

surfnsam said:


> no guarantees


Sam I just need a few for Yellow Perch Eggs Benedict for Sunday brunch.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

catman said:


> No waders needed. Just fish from shore. Good luck to you and Sam and leave a few for Sunday morning.


Thanks catman, good luck to you as well. I'll be going after pickerel and perch, any special techniques needed for this place or will the usual stuff like cranks, spinners, jigs, and minnows work fine? Do all the ponds produce equally or is one better than the others?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

gee catman its going to take a lot of YP eggs to make a man sized omelette

i think those choices should work but i am 0 for 3 on my pickerel hunt this year


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

has anyone caught pickerel in belle grove ponds? I have a hard time believing they are in there...


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

jmwilson75 said:


> I will be there about 2:00 tomorrow.


did you end up going? just so happened i was there today around that time ... red hoody fishing on the corner ... just fishin' not catchin' ... great weather though! saw quite a few people pulling in yellow perch ... bite didn't seem like it was on fire or anything ... my first time, will have to go back again!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Mike did you notice if the guys catching were using minnows?


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Catman , I was there from 11 till 230 and caught a few. I was useing minnows. There was a guy to my left using worms doing pretty good.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Tracker. I plan to stop by Clyde's tomorrow for some small minnows and try to hit The Grove by 8:00 AM. BTW was there any size to the YP?


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes , I caught 2 that were close to 12 inches, The bite was slow but there there.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks for the info Tracker.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

I FISHED BG ON TUESDAY AND THE BITE WAS VERY SLOW! I GOT THERE ABOUT 1030 0R SO AFTER HITTING CLYDES FOR MINNOWS. A FEW GUYS HAD CAUGHT A FEW NICE YP IN THE EARLY AM AND WAS OUT BY 12 or 1pm. I STUCK AROUND UNTIL 530 pm ENDED UP WITH TWO FISH 7" & 11"" YP. ALSO SAW SOME HUGE SHAD ACCIDENTLY SNAG BY ANOTHER ANGLER IN THE SHALLOW OF THE DEEPER POND WITH A SILVER RATTLE TRAP! OVERALL IT WAS FUN BUT SURE WAS COLD THE HULK WAS OUT!


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

OH YEAH FORGOT TO TELL U GUYS THAT THE MOST SUCCESS CAME FROM GUYS USING SPLIT SHOTS OR SMALL EGG SINKER WITH MAYBE A 12" LEADER WITH LIVE MINNOW RIGHT ON THE BOTTOM! GOOD LUCK GUYS! Tight Lines!!!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Croaker D said:


> OH YEAH FORGOT TO TELL U GUYS THAT THE MOST SUCCESS CAME FROM GUYS USING SPLIT SHOTS OR SMALL EGG SINKER WITH MAYBE A 12" LEADER WITH LIVE MINNOW RIGHT ON THE BOTTOM! GOOD LUCK GUYS! Tight Lines!!!!!


Thanks Croaker, that's normally how I fish minnows when the water isn't deep. The depth of the BG ponds is only 8' - 10' at best.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

got there around 930, not much in the way of bites for me but the guy next to me was bailing the yps in. he had 5 over 9 and was putting a bunch of smaller ones back. he had the honey hole for sure. left around 1230, 0 and 4 now. might see you there in the morning Catman


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Cat went back today and it seemed worms were the ticket today. I think tomorrow I will get some worms and try one with and one with a minnow. Caught a few one keeper but she was full of eggs so I put her back.


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

Tracker01 said:


> Cat went back today and it seemed worms were the ticket today. I think tomorrow I will get some worms and try one with and one with a minnow. Caught a few one keeper but she was full of eggs so I put her back.


Night crawlers or blood worms?


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

I did not ask , sorry. But I think they were night crawlers


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

No worries. That's what I was guessing. Thanks.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

surfnsam said:


> .................... might see you there in the morning Catman


Sam I'm going Monday morning instead. Seems SWMBO has other plans for me in the morning. Oh well, Monday through Friday is still my time.


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

catman said:


> Mike did you notice if the guys catching were using minnows?


I saw guys pullin' them in jigging grubs/swimbaits under a bobber, minnows under a bobber and even nightcrawlers off the bottom ... I ended up trying all of the above but, in the end, I think my location was the big difference ... I couldn't really cast into what seemed to be the 'sweet spot' without getting in other people's way ...


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

Croaker D said:


> I FISHED BG ON TUESDAY AND THE BITE WAS VERY SLOW! I GOT THERE ABOUT 1030 0R SO AFTER HITTING CLYDES FOR MINNOWS. A FEW GUYS HAD CAUGHT A FEW NICE YP IN THE EARLY AM AND WAS OUT BY 12 or 1pm. I STUCK AROUND UNTIL 530 pm ENDED UP WITH TWO FISH 7" & 11"" YP. ALSO SAW SOME HUGE SHAD ACCIDENTLY SNAG BY ANOTHER ANGLER IN THE SHALLOW OF THE DEEPER POND WITH A SILVER RATTLE TRAP! OVERALL IT WAS FUN BUT SURE WAS COLD THE HULK WAS OUT!


which pond is the deeper pond?


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

The average depth of all three is around 7-8'. Most are flat and muddy bottom with the deeper water near where the water creates an eddy. The middle pond back cove (near the American Legion) is one of the deepest and most productive spots. I would not eat fish from here due to raw sewage runoff from the water pumping station up stream. It has been posted numerous times the past year or two. The fishing has been worse as a result.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Tommy Robinson said:


> ............................. I would not eat fish from here due to raw sewage runoff from the water pumping station up stream. It has been posted numerous times the past year or two. The fishing has been worse as a result.


*SON OF A B#%*!*, that just ended it for me about fishing BGRPs. I'm a meat fisherman and enjoy eating what I catch. I'm heading a little north to Grays Run instead. Some body should be held accountable with jail time for allowing these sewerage pumping station to have raw sewerage run off. Yep I'm good and pissed off.


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

catman said:


> *SON OF A B#%*!*, that just ended it for me about fishing BGRPs. I'm a meat fisherman and enjoy eating what I catch. I'm heading a little north to Grays Run instead. Some body should be held accountable with jail time for allowing these sewerage pumping station to have raw sewerage run off. Yep I'm good and pissed off.


Cat- I agree to all. That's why like beachwood.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

yeah everything i catch from ft smallwood north goes back in:mad

got there today around 8 after stopping at walmart for some earth worms. pretty slow but did manage to get a 9.5" yp and a couple good bumps. left around 11 for brunch:beer:


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Fished today from 2 till dark and the bite has cooled off. The largest perch I caught was the first fish of the day. I used minnows and wax worms and beleive it or not most fish were caught on the wax worms.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

the guy that was killing them yesterday said that he gets trout worms from WM and the yellows love them. they were out this morning


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

Back in IL wax worms and grubs are the way to go for YP.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

surfnsam said:


> yeah everything i catch from ft smallwood north goes back in:mad
> 
> got there today around 8 after stopping at walmart for some earth worms. pretty slow but did manage to get a 9.5" yp and a couple good bumps. left around 11 for brunch:beer:


That's a nice looking YP !!!


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Fished today from 10:30 till 2:00 caught a few small ones . No keepers


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Went back today and only caught 3 all were under 9 inches, all were released.


----------

